# Strange Crosses Pictures



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Ever seen a strange cross for a horse? Pretty or ugly share pictures, I love seeing weird crosses! 

The weirdest cross I've seen was a Standardbred/Welsh from where I bought my mare from. I didn't get a picture but she was an ugly little thing LOL The woman was trying to sell her for a hunter pony prospect [she was 3-4yrs] for $3000+. I bought my mare, a TB/Paint/Welsh, from her for $600 and personnally if I had to price one of them at 3000 and the other at 600 I'd price the Standie cross mare at 600. LOL


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Hhaha, i'd love to see a picture of that ugly little pony!

well heres a pretty weird cross from when i went on holiday, shocked me when i saw it!


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

The most beautiful horse I've seen. Friesian x appaloosa


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Everyone needs a good zorse!


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

horsemadgirl said:


> Hhaha, i'd love to see a picture of that ugly little pony!
> 
> well heres a pretty weird cross from when i went on holiday, shocked me when i saw it!


What's the horse crossed with? Looks like a butt high QH to me. Lol.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Part horse part polar bear!


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Part horse, part squirrel


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

There's a farm near me with a mule in the field that was clearly from an appaloosa. He's absolutely lovely, long ears and a spotted blanket over his rump. I'd love to take a picture but have never stopped to ask permission.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

furbabymum said:


> part horse, part squirrel
> View attachment 94516


 
i could so see my horse doing this ***rolling eyes***


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Jake and Dai said:


> There's a farm near me with a mule in the field that was clearly from an appaloosa. He's absolutely lovely, long ears and a spotted blanket over his rump. I'd love to take a picture but have never stopped to ask permission.


Googled an Appy Mule and found this handsome little guy


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

furbabymum said:


> Everyone needs a good zorse!
> View attachment 94514


That is paint and tape to get that look.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Standardbred x Tennessee Walker. Sad part is, this was done deliberately.










On a better note, this is an Appy x Friesian sporthorse stallion.


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

SRCM16 said:


> What's the horse crossed with? Looks like a butt high QH to me. Lol.


Yea, i pulled up at a pretty run down ranch when i was in Tennessee and that thing was staring me right in the eye! i had to take a photo! its gonna sound crazy but he was more but high in real life! it was UNBELEIVABLE!. When i asked the owner he wasp petty unsure but he reckoned it was QH crossed with a sturdy Appaloosa.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> That is paint and tape to get that look.


I believe that was the joke. :lol:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

where I worked once there was a Clydesdale crossed with Thoroughbred/welsh pony 
very odd great big head on a small body and big feet


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Wants this










Purty boy


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Bridgertrot said:


> I believe that was the joke. :lol:


 lol it was. thanks! I did edit to put that I knew it was paint.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I love Zorses..


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Wasn't there someone on this forum that had a TB x Mini? Or Shetland. One of the two.

Those Friesian appy crosses are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Here you go Cinder, 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/lets-see-those-mixed-breed-horses-61611/page3/


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

These are all taken from an old thread on the forum 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/lets-see-those-mixed-breed-horses-61611/page1/
Percheron mini cross O.O 








TB clyde.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> TB clyde.


TB/Clyde can work REALLY well if it's done right. Draft dam, TB sire works MUCH better. I have it on good authority from a very well-respected Clydesdale sporthorse breeder that blood over bone is the only way to go, or you end up with more draft traits (feather, huge feet, big head, upright shoulder) and that's undesireable in a true sporthorse.

THAT being said, this guy is my filly's sire, meant to be Andalusian/Clyde/Arabian:

















And this is my filly, if they are right about the sire she is Andalusian/Clyde/Arabian/goodnessknowswhat (her mamma is an arabian derivative which could mean anything!)

















she has bulked out a HUGE amount since then, she was around 10.5 months old when the above photos were taken and she is now 16 months old and growing into a chunk like her daddy.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

CinderEve said:


> Wasn't there someone on this forum that had a TB x Mini? Or Shetland. One of the two.


My first thought was: how does that work? :shock: Then I remembered artificial insemination LOL

I don't think my "dream cross" is entirely weird, but might as well share it, right? When I have enough money I want to breed a Shire/Arab x TB [1/4 Shire, 1/4 Arab, 1/2 TB]

For those who might be freaking out at the thought of a Shire/Arab here's something similar; a Belgium/Arab. 'Mickey' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com
Not entirely too odd looking


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

^ arggg that really irritates me, when people advertise draft crosses as warmbloods. They are not. They are, when done well, a sporthorse. A crossbred, purpose bred sporthorse. NOT a fancy expensive pedigree warmblood.

That being said, poneh is cute! His hindquarter doesn't look quite right but I think that's just how he's standing. Can't disguise the long back and shortish neck but other than that, I like.

MY dream cross is jumping bred warmblood and anglo arab, with maybe a wee bit of Clyde blood thrown in. Yep. -nods-

...no, it's not strange, I have a friend who has a gorgeous colt who is by a Capone stallion and out of her showjumping Anglo mare. The little guy is really something special and is on my list of future stallions to maybe use if my girl matures to be the right type to cross to them.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> ^ arggg that really irritates me, when people advertise draft crosses as warmbloods. They are not. They are, when done well, a sporthorse. A crossbred, purpose bred sporthorse. NOT a fancy expensive pedigree warmblood.
> 
> That being said, poneh is cute! *His hindquarter doesn't look quite right but I think that's just how he's standing.* Can't disguise the long back and shortish neck but other than that, I like.
> 
> ...


I think it might be because his tail is set kind of high? Or maybe his leg looks a little thin for his ginormous hoof? Either way I'd buy him, not for 8000 but I'd buy him for the right price, he looks like a sweetie pie! And I bet he'd make a solid eventer [maybe even go extremely high in the jumping levels if his hooves weren't so huge :wink:]


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

His tail is actually pretty average set, and his hooves aren't that big (I like them that size, more weight distribution, it's a good thing). It's the angles that look a bit off to me, but he is standing quite far under himself which will straighten out the stifle angle some and make a horse appear sickle hocked when it's not. Like I said - could so very easily be the photos. I think if he was standing properly square he would look so much nicer than he does in the photo.

I would not be awfully surprised if the dam was the draft of this one, he looks like a cross done nicely. All things said and done, I do quite like him.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Who did the tail, blue eyed?? Gees, I wish I could do that!!!!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

My little girl...appy x paint, "pintaloosa".


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> TB/Clyde can work REALLY well if it's done right. Draft dam, TB sire works MUCH better. I have it on good authority from a very well-respected Clydesdale sporthorse breeder that blood over bone is the only way to go, or you end up with more draft traits (feather, huge feet, big head, upright shoulder) and that's undesireable in a true sporthorse.
> 
> THAT being said, this guy is my filly's sire, meant to be Andalusian/Clyde/Arabian:
> 
> ...


Very nice pictures of your horses I love the color


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys 

Missy May, a friend did my girl's tail that day, if I'm patient I can do neater tails but I'm not quick and madam didn't want to stand still so it was quicker and less stressful to get my friend to do it and get it in than to worry about perfect. I need more practice with manes - that's the project for this weekend I think - but I'm ok at tails and forelocks.

CW thank you, the stallion isn't mine (I wish he was, he is lovely) but you can sure see a lot of him in his get. He really throws a consistent type on a lot of different mares. I love buckskins, especially with lots of bling.

I can't take any credit for the photos, the pics of the stallion were taken by a professional and I'm in the pics of my filly so clearly wasn't behind the lens! I do love them though, I have some really gorgeous pics of my baby girl on my computer that show her conformation better than the two I posted.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Alsooo, I have a photo of my pony without all the black makeup on her legs and face, as a comparison  also pre-clipping so very fluffy. Around 9 months old in this one.










and unwashed, unbraided, in full winter fuzzies, age around 5 months (before I bought her, this was one of the photos of her that caught my eye)


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

subbing


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> Alsooo, I have a photo of my pony without all the black makeup on her legs and face, as a comparison  also pre-clipping so very fluffy. Around 9 months old in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take it her dam had a very dainty head? Lol. Sorry but it just looks so weird compared to the rest of her. 

LOVE her sire though!


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Missy May said:


> My little girl...appy x paint, "pintaloosa".


I thought it was paintaloosa.

I thought a pintaloosa was a pinto Appaloosa cross.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very interesting indeed


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

MissColors said:


> I thought it was paintaloosa.
> 
> I thought a pintaloosa was a pinto Appaloosa cross.


 
A pintaloosa is accepted as either/or. And, in all likelyhood, she is act a pinto x appy, since I am _reasonably_ sure the pinto "half" was not also a paint. So, I _probably_ mispoke.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

SRCM16 said:


> I take it her dam had a very dainty head? Lol. Sorry but it just looks so weird compared to the rest of her.
> 
> LOVE her sire though!


hahah well I never met her dam but her head sure didn't come from her daddy, his head is so manly and noble! And I love her sire too, he's almost my perfect horse. Provided madam matures 15hh+ she will most likely be my perfect horse, I do like a pretty head even on a chunky horse.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

furbabymum said:


> Everyone needs a good zorse!
> View attachment 94514



That made me giggle :lol:.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

On the Appy mule note, I am hepling my trainer with one! He's a cutie!

Weird color ...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

i love the ponies markings


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Missy May said:


> A pintaloosa is accepted as either/or. And, in all likelyhood, she is act a pinto x appy, since I am _reasonably_ sure the pinto "half" was not also a paint. So, I _probably_ mispoke.


Lol I just wasn't sure. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Budweiser, QH x ASB gelding. Pretty darned good looking cross if you ask me! He's got that bulky frame that helps him drag the cattle around, but the floaty I'd-do-anything-to-ride-it trot and canter as well as the nice high-set tail and headset, and refined face.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice cross 
you look very nice to him


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Endiku said:


>


Now that looks like a good time!


----------

